# New tarpon reel question



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Having a difficult time deciding between a Nautilus Monster and a Tibor Gulfstream. Stuck between old school and new school on this one.

Nautilus pro's are that it's slightly lighter and has more line pickup per revolution. I have other nvg's and love them.

Tibor pro's, time tested, simple and bullet proof. It's also less expensive and I get a free new line with it.

I know this is Ford vs Chevy here but figured I would post it anyways. I know everyone loves their Tibors. Does anyone have a monster they don't like for any reason?


----------



## obrientimm (Jan 28, 2013)

Tibor.  I have both. Like them both but I like cork more. I fish in the tarpon tourneys and use these plus the pacific w/ spool 2. I like using t he pacific over all of them.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

For good measure I'm going to throw in the Abel super 11/12 and also the 12w. That's on my list now as well.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

My next will be a Sieglar Medium

https://www.seigler.fish/products/mf


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

obrientimm said:


> Tibor. I have both. Like them both but I like cork more. I fish in the tarpon tourneys and use these plus the pacific w/ spool 2. I like using t he pacific over all of them.


Been temped to add the Pacific/Spool2 to my collection. You like it better than the Gulfstream? It just seems like such a massive reel for a 12 wt.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

The only very slight nit pick with the monster is that the drag is not quite as impressive as my old nautilus ccf, but it still has no problem getting the job done, the line pickup on it is pretty amazing. I like tibor a lot but won't be getting rid of the monster for that reason.

Weight on the pacific is a killer for me. If they made a pacific with the weight of a gulfstream I would own one.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

I love my gulfstream, and I hope to add a pacific/spool 2 to the quiver one day


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I like the Gulfstream. The pacific is a big wheel. I use hollowcore on all my larger reels where I want more capacity. The seaguar threadlock is smooth, lays flat, no knots with butt splice and I can get more capacity. Yes its more expensive but none of the good stuff is cheap.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Got 2 Gulfstreams that have caught a lot of fish over the years and as expected very bullet proof fly reels. I also have one Abel Super 12 and a Colton/Terrapin (gift) that I like alot. Some days I like the Abel and some days I like the Gulfstreams, and some days I even like the red headed step child/Colton. It really depends on which fly the poon eats and the fly rod/reel attached to it!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Abel sds 11/12 just got added to the top of the list.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

I prefer the drag on the Tibor reels!


----------



## R-Factor (Mar 30, 2018)

el9surf said:


> Abel sds 11/12 just got added to the top of the list.


Smart addition. ;-)
Hatch Finatic Gen II and Ross Evolution R Salt are both right there as well.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Those were the two I was deciding between and ended up going with the monster. Haven't been able to put it to the test yet but the pros you listed swayed my vote. I will say the spool cap is basically frozen on. I need a towel and pliers to get it off. That said they sent a replacement part for free when I called to complain. Apparently they redesigned something about it. I haven't bothered to swap it yet though so who knows. All in all I'd probably make the same choice again. That tibor sound though....


----------



## obrientimm (Jan 28, 2013)

Pierson said:


> Been temped to add the Pacific/Spool2 to my collection. You like it better than the Gulfstream? It just seems like such a massive reel for a 12 wt.


It’s a big reel but gets the job done. I’ve had the Abel 11/12 and it was a knife ina gun fight. The weight doesn’t bother me at all. It’s not much more than the monster. I keep seeing posts here about everyone wanting lighter rods/reels. Who cares. It’s about efficiently fighting a fish and landing as quickly as possible. Come to the Lorelei during the Gold Cup and see what reels are in the skiffs. Nautilus and Tibor. It’s very easy to get sucked into the marketing machine.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

obrientimm said:


> It’s a big reel but gets the job done. I’ve had the Abel 11/12 and it was a knife ina gun fight. The weight doesn’t bother me at all. It’s not much more than the monster. I keep seeing posts here about everyone wanting lighter rods/reels. Who cares. It’s about efficiently fighting a fish and landing as quickly as possible. Come to the Lorelei during the Gold Cup and see what reels are in the skiffs. Nautilus and Tibor. *It’s very easy to get sucked into the marketing machine*.


So lets see. If you buy a Nautilus or Tibor you are buying for performance. But if you buy anything else its because you got sucked into the marketing machine? Ok gotcha.


----------



## obrientimm (Jan 28, 2013)

ifsteve said:


> So lets see. If you buy a Nautilus or Tibor you are buying for performance. But if you buy anything else its because you got sucked into the marketing machine? Ok gotcha.


Glad you understand.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh I understand all right. All those FL guides and their free Nautilus reels. Maybe thats why Nautilus is so busy it takes them 6 weeks to switch the retrieve direction on a guys reel......LOL


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

I’ve fished with both, and I purchased a 11/12s tibor signature not too long ago. Still the simple tibor design with less weight and improve pickup compared to my gulfstream.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2018)

I use the Tibor Pacific paired with a Sage Salt HD 11 wt. plenty of lifting and stopping power and it’s easier to cast than a 12. Enough to land this guy. . .


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

I wouldn’t fish a free reel in a tournament, no matter what, unless it worked. 
The guys fishing the gold cup spend a ton of money to be there, and a free reel has nothing to do with it being in the boat. 
Tibor has never let me down.


----------



## afernandez (Aug 28, 2013)

Love my Tibors and I don’t think you can go wrong with one. I’ve fished Nautilus reels a couple of times and I didn’t get that bulletproof feeling I get from the Tibor. That being said, some very good fishermen I know went all-nautilus and have not looked back.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> My next will be a Sieglar Medium
> 
> https://www.seigler.fish/products/mf


Yeah, mine's gettin a lil dated! But I think she has a few more fish left in her! 










This is my next reel!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/One-of-a-k...639620?hash=item2a7f6f7e04:g:9gkAAOSww3tY7UcO


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Rick hambric said:


> I’ve fished with both, and I purchased a 11/12s tibor signature not too long ago. Still the simple tibor design with less weight and improve pickup compared to my gulfstream.


Went with an 11/12S for the same reasons you mentioned. Still has that big cork drag, nothing to break.


----------

